# Doggy bag



## Quake 3

Cette fois-ci, je tenais simplement à savoir s'il y avait un équivalent français du mot *doggy bag*. Car en France, nous n'avons pas du tout ce système de sac à emporter pour le client qui donnera ses restes à son chien par exemple, aucun restaurant français ne fait ça, donc peut-être que ce mot-ci n'a pas de traduction possible. 
Votre éventuelle confirmation de mes dires me serait fort utile.


----------



## Mezzofanti

Sachez que le système n'existe pas en Angleterre non plus ! Pourquoi nous avons un mot pour ce que nous ne pratiquons pas, je ne saurais vous dire.  Je ne crois vraiment pas qu'il existe un équivalent français, d'où le terme serait à laisser tel quel, ou bien à expliquer, dans une traduction éventuelle, selon le caractère de l'écrit.


----------



## Gil

doggie-bag         
emporte-restes n. m.    

Définition :
A bag used for carrying home leftover food and especially meat from a meal eaten at a restaurant.     

Sous-entrée(s) :     
    variante(s) graphique(s)
   doggy bag  [United States]

    Note(s) :
((Formed by)) "doggy" ((and)) "bag"; from the original assumption that such leftovers were destined for the diner's dog. 

    [Office de la langue française, 1992]


----------



## wildan1

Gil said:


> doggie-bag
> emporte-restes n. m.
> 
> Définition :
> A bag used for carrying home leftover food and especially meat from a meal eaten at a restaurant.
> 
> Sous-entrée(s) :
> variante(s) graphique(s)
> doggy bag [United States]
> 
> Note(s) :
> ((Formed by)) "doggy" ((and)) "bag"; from the original assumption that such leftovers were destined for the diner's dog.
> 
> [Office de la langue française, 1992]


 
note that while everyone understands _doggy bag_ and that was the original expression, you rarely heard it called that nowadays in the US, since restaurants generally don't use bags anymore, but usually styrofoam boxes.

Hence your waiter now will just say, _"do you want the rest in a box?"_ And long gone is the pretense that somehow your dog is going to eat any of it!


----------



## Quake 3

Merci pour vos deux réponses. J'ai omis de précier dans mon message qu'en effet, ce système était propre aux Etats-Unis. Nulle part ailleurs je crois, cela ne se fait. Ici la phrase étant tirée d'une réplique de jeu, il me semble inutile de préciser la définition de ce mot-là.
Cependant, il semblerait que Gil ait su trouver (sources à l'appui!) un équivalent français. Toutefois, "emporte-restes" reste un mot bien français qui, je trouve, a du mal à véritablement bien traduire cette notion que la nourriture que l'on emporte n'est pas pour nous mais pour nos _pets_. Emporte-restes est très flou comme mot. Donc je crains de ne pas traduire ce mot. En tout cas, merci mille fois de nous avoir fait part de ces informations à propos de ce mot.
And Wildan1, thanks a lot for your explantion. The sentence I have to translate dates back to 1999, perhaps back then, "doggy bag" was still commonly used. Anyway, thanks a lot, I keep in mind what you've just said.


----------



## juliobenjimino

just a final note - this isn't really practised at all in the UK, I've never seen it done in all my 25 years of eating out in the UK... I only know about it by watching US TV shows/movies. In fact I think that to ask your waiter to put the rest of your meal in a bag would be construed as a bit rude!


----------



## Grumumble

No criticism intended

but I have always used doggy bag, and I'm not exactly old-fashioned.
Maybe it's coz I'm a Scot and we are renowned for wasting absolutely nothing...

I've also worked in restaurants in France, and have _on occasion_ wrapped 'les restes' in tin foil so the diner could take it home.
I've also heard some Frenchies say doggy bag, but probably because that resto was in a tourist resort...


----------



## wildan1

not sure what is rude about not wasting food (by law restaurants must throw it out if you leave it) and taking home what you have legitimately paid for...


----------



## juliobenjimino

wildan1 said:


> not sure what is rude about not wasting food (by law restaurants must throw it out if you leave it) and taking home what you have legitimately paid for...


 
quite right indeed, I really can't explain it. Its just a strange sucial/cultural thing....


----------



## Mezzofanti

juliobenjimino is absolutely right about UK practice.  It isn't done and feels all wrong.  It's not about whether it's justified - just a gross breach of étiquette. But we all know the _expression_.


----------



## Nicomon

There was a previous thread for doggie bag (BE spelling)

And if anyone's interested, there is a long discussion in the CD forum, here


----------



## Quake 3

I understand that. But, my explanation would be that it's quite... humiliating for a cook to cook for... pets. If you were in a restaurant and put your rests in front of the staff, well, you'd be boot out right away!


----------



## Quake 3

damn, I'm sorry I made at least two f***** mistakes, I'm sorry, I just hate making mistakes! Thanks Nicomon, I'm gonna read your thread right away!


----------



## Perhonorificus

Pourrions-nous avoir un contexte? S'agit-il d'emporter les restes de son adversaire après l'avoir tué?  (Je parle d'un jeu vidéo, alors n'appelez pas la police )


----------



## Quake 3

LOL! Actually, this is supposed to be an insult, a random insult from a warrior who has just been killed to another. That's when this sentence pops up! 
You are free to interpret this cue the way you like, I guess!


----------



## babych

un peu de précision SVP, on prend ces restes pour les manger à la maison ou bien les donner aux chiens, .....MErci ...


----------



## Quake 3

Who are you talking to? To me or to those who replied the thread?
It's not a matter of context here, whether the food is to be given to the dog or whether the left-overs are brought back home.
The actual sentence where I found *doggy bag* is: 
*'Can I get a doggy bag for that?'*

It's usually necessary to have as much context as possible but here it doesn't matter that much. The idea is simply that the guy wants to collect the food left and take it home with him. That's just what a doggy bag is for. Hence my attempt to find a French generic term for *doggy bag*.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Bonjour Quake 2009 

Il me semble que EMPORTE-RESTES ne marchera pas en France.
Et comme Nicomon en mai 2007 a dit, c'est assez rare même au Canada, quoique j'ai retrouvé quelques citations. 

Pour décrire cette photo-ci un Canadien sur un site des jeux de société a écrit: 
_Un jeu portant sur les restes de table, dans un emporte-restes chinois!_

Nico, est-ce que tu connais le restaurant à Montréal, "The Doggy Bag Café"?


----------



## bubbles08

One reason they don't have them in  France is because, they serve a quantity of food that a regular adult can finish at a restaurant.
US portions are so big, you actually may not be able to finish them; or, you don't want to appear to be stuffing yourself to that point on a date or something. If you don't finish the waiter/waitress automatically asks if you want a box. (and good point, not a doggybag anymore!)


----------



## Grop

Quake 3 said:


> The actual sentence where I found *doggy bag* is: *'Can I get a doggy bag for that?'*



Bonjour, si tu veux juste traduire cette phrase, tu pourrais contourner la phrase en formulant différemment: _Je peux en ramener à la maison ? Je peux emmener les restes ?_


----------



## bubbles08

ou-  "vous pouvez emballer les restes" ? (idea of putting them in foil + a bag)


----------



## Miss Déclic

I also live in the UK and in 2 different restaurants (a noodle bar and a French restaurant, yes!) I have been asked if I wanted the rest to take away...
It does not seem to be a rule though, maybe it is something developping, but it happened to me!


----------



## meRi T

Aux US, le doggy bag est appelé tout simplement box. 
Cela peut etre pour les animaux mais aussi pour terminer le lendemain, surtout quand vous êtes au restaurant avec vos enfants et qu'ils ne mangent finalement presque rien. 
Le serveur vous proposera une boite (et non un doggy bag) pour emporter le reste (et non pas les restes qui font références plutôt aux déchets). La boite est en polystyrène alimentaire. 
 
Même si cela n'est pas usuel en France, il est maintenant courant d'emporter la bouteille de vin que nous n'avons pas fini.
 
Ici, il est très commun de commander une pizza taille familiale pour deux et d'emporter le reste. Un très grande pizza pour 2 repas ca coute moins cher.
 
A mon avis, il ne faut pas chercher à traduire, les traductions ne sont pas bonnes et le terme doggy bag n'est pas utilisé aux US, je pense qu'il faut tout simplement poser la question "Voulez-vous emporter le reste?"


----------



## GamblingCamel

meRi T said:


> Le serveur vous proposera une boite (et non un doggy bag) pour emporter le reste (et non pas les restes qui font références plutôt aux déchets).


 



Perhonorificus said:


> Pourrions-nous avoir un contexte? S'agit-il d'emporter les restes de son adversaire après l'avoir tué?  (Je parle d'un jeu vidéo, alors n'appelez pas la police )


Grand Arbiter Quake:
This may be a translation situation where you have to take into consideration the specific black humor context of the Quake 3 game. It seems to me that the killed warrior is making gory reference to "his remains" (intestines and the like) (thus --> "les restes, les déchets").


----------



## stamanu

In France, some luxurious restaurants that sell pricey wine may provide you with a wine bag/box to drink up what is left over at home... This has never happened to me so far!


----------



## doinel

In some Vietnamese or Lebanese restaurants in Paris, I left with a doggie bag without even asking for it. they probably thought I didn't like the food and i had the feeling it would be rude to refuse. As for wine, toutes les bouteilles que je commande sont percées....


----------



## babych

Sorry, it has no sense to change it into a phrase.........


----------



## Grop

Puisqu'on parle de culture, sachez que ce sujet a déjà été abordé ici.


----------



## Quake 3

Je suis très content et très touché de voir que ce thread que j'ai posté il y a un bon moment maintenant reste toujours animé. Et toutes vos remarques sont très très intéressantes, même parfois très pertinentes. En effet, dans la phrase proposée, il serait assez maladroit d'essayer de se lancer en mettant un terme à la française plus ou moins approximatif du terme américain *doggie bag*. Le côté moqueur, presque un peu sarcastique même tomberait à l'eau, on aurait peine à comprendre le vrai sens de la phrase.
Contourner légèrement le terme tout en gardant l'idée et le ton de la phrase semble en effet la solution la plus appropriée. 
Je vous remercie beaucoup pour votre aide, je suis très très content de pouvoir toujours compter sur vous! Merci mille fois!


----------



## juliobenjimino

bubbles08 said:


> One reason they don't have them in France is because, they serve a quantity of food that a regular adult can finish at a restaurant.
> US portions are so big, you actually may not be able to finish them; or, you don't want to appear to be stuffing yourself to that point on a date or something. If you don't finish the waiter/waitress automatically asks if you want a box. (and good point, not a doggybag anymore!)


 
Good point, hadn't thought of that. The portion sizes in the US really are extraordinary.


----------

